# Off the deep end...



## ksmattfish (Mar 22, 2005)

There's a certain model of vintage camera that I've been lusting after for years.    Well, I think I've just arranged to aquire one in "like new" condition.  I've seen photos of it, and it really does look brand new; the leatherette is still shiny.  Considering that it's 60 years old I am amazed; most examples I've seen look like they've been dragged behind a car.  It cost as much as a new Canon 20D, which is more than I spent on my last used car.  I don't want to jinx the deal, so I'm not going to say anymore.  Hopefully I'll have some pics next week.  If you never hear from me again it means my wife has killed me.


----------



## aggiezach (Mar 22, 2005)

....anxiously waiting to see what it is!!!!  Keep us posted Matt

Zach


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 23, 2005)

Well, I came to my senses.    After studying some details I decided that maybe I should look for a cheaper fixer upper, rather than go whole hog on the mint condition model.  Sigh, I need to win the lottery so I can feed my camera addictions!  I was looking at a Graflex RB Super D which is a 4x5 SLR.


----------



## terri (Mar 23, 2005)

Dammit.    :thumbdown:   Is it wrong to be disappointed for you?    :x    

My husband was ogling this "white face" Rolleiflex in excellent, if not mint, condition, last week.   He wanted it, and BAD!       Watched it for days, studied up on it, etc.   I knew he was serious when he started engaging in discussions with folks about which wine vintages from the cellar he could sell to make the acquisition less painful to the bank account - this is a guy who would NEVER part with some of the juice he has stored up.   It would be like suggesting he sell his first Rollei - you just don't go there.    

So.... I encouraged him.   :blushing:    Slapped aside the cool hand of reason.   We were off the deep end, too - together!   

In the end, though, he lost out.   He was crushed!!   Probably "for the best" and all that happy crap, but.....  

I like to see people who cherish this stuff get what they want.   It's not something just for a display case, it's going to be used and respected.   So it's a good thing we're not married, Matt - you might find yourself the proud owner of that Graflex.   We'd just be eating a lot of toast for a while.   :mrgreen:


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 23, 2005)

Well, I just decided that it was too much to spend without ever trying out the camera.  I've never had the opportunity to try out a 4x5 SLR, or even a smaller SLR that was of a similar design.  This particular camera was truely in brand new condition, which is rare, but I guess I really don't need it to be all that pretty.  I'm not interested in collecting it, I want to use it, and I think I can get a similar, if more beat up, model for about a third of what it was going for.

I went out and got me a new mountain bike instead so I can get back in shape, so i have a new toy to keep me occupied, and it was a lot cheaper!

Here's a link to more info about Graflex RBs if anyone is interested

http://graflex.org/articles/series-d/


----------



## aggiezach (Mar 23, 2005)

That looks pretty neat Matt! Good luck in finding another one! 

Just thought I'd throw this out... My favorite two sentances from that website you posted...



> Do not use the Graflex for photographing near-by action such as aircraft carrier landings. Whwen you are peering into the focusing hood, dangerous activity may come too nera before you detect it.



Zach


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 24, 2005)

That is hilarious, and good advice no matter what camera you are using.  I guess a lot of these were sold to the US Navy.


----------

